# doe in labor, but is early...real early



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, so hope, my first freshner, is in labor as we speak, no pushing yet, but deffiently in labor. Well she bred twice, first breeding she would be due the 9th, so she is on day 143, second due date, would be on the 14th. Do you think the babies are ok?? I hate it when they do this, seems this year all my girls are going earl this year!! what do you all think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the first breeding, yes she and those babies will be just fine! My one doe had hers on 142 this past February( 2 breed dates also) And the same doe kidded at 143 2 years ago....all was well and good.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

You know i have heard that nigies can deliver much earlier then full sized daiy goats and the kids be just fine. With my alpines i would be worried but you may be ok even on the second date. I had a friend last year that had two nigie does, sisters that delivered two weeks early and they were both fine. Kids wee healthy.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard that 141 is the mark, my brother had a kid born on 138 and he survived, his brother didn't though.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well she probably won't kid till tomorrow and my doe Anna kidded on 144 this year. Earliest I've ever had and both were perfect little boys. So I think she should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

no, they will be here by night time ( it is 6:30 here) her cervix is opening up and I can feel little hooves, so yes, those babies will be here tonight. she is all hunched up, very VERY posty lol. Her udder is not hard as a rock, but you know, I seemed to notice that alot of mine dont get huge bags before they deliver, afterwards they do. mmmm well I will upload some pics for you guys and see her, and let you knwo how it goes, I am not leaving, if those little babies need help I want to be here to help them, I mine as well get comfy sitting in the hay lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I think she should be fine. Hope she has a good smooth delivery with healthy babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope the kids will be alright. She sounds very close.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope to see pics b4 I head to bed, if you felt hooves it means that you were in her..to check for dilation or did she seem distressed?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just letting you know I am lending my moral support


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Any babies yet? :worried:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok so it is 2:47 am here..... I just got done.... It was a VERY VERY hard delivery, I knew something was up when she layed down and pushed and pushed, a bubble came out but nothing in the bubble...... awww man!! SO I stuck a finger in an felt a nose, and a BIG nose at that!! But then she quit pushing, I mean absolutly quit everything. Now mind you this is a FF. SO I am watching and watching, but still nothing...... SO I start to stimulate her to push and she is pushing but this baby is NOT budging, I mean it could fit but her pushing was not strong enough, we got it to were I coule barley see the nose and thats it, there were no feet so that made it difficult cause there was nothing to grab to pull. SO I pushed everything back in and went in, well her cervix was not open all the way, thats why that baby wasent coming out easily. So I VERY gently massaged her cervix the rest of the way open and was able to find a foot, but this baby is SOOOO big that a foot and the head were not going to come out together, so I pushed the foot back in, got my kid pull and got its head out, popped its shoulder forward and plop out came baby, now by this I was like already prepared for it to be dead, I was more concerned about momma. But then it picked its head up and started breathing :wahoo: couldent beleive it. SO if you guys havent figured it out by now, it is defiently a boy, a very very big boy. I havent weighed him but he is pretty massive. I will post some pics tomarrow. Momma is very very sore but for a FF she is a GREAT mom, she is sooooo worried over her baby and is soooo good with him, I have never seen a FF this content with her baby. He is a broken bucskin by the way! he is super cute, after that whole ordeal I think I just mite keep him!! ok well off to bed, not that I will be able to sleep as I am going to be worried about the little bugger the entire night!! We need a good strong masculine name for this guy, he is HUGE and defiently gonna be a power house!!! thanks all!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the huge baby boy and its a good thing you were there! Sounds like she may have really had an even longer/rougher night should she not have had you there to get things straitened out. Congrats!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So glad you were vigilant and were there to help her! Good job!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great that you got him out. Massaging the cervix - now that is something I wouldn't know to do or how to do. Great job

I am terrible with names sorry

congrats on the healthy boy :boy:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:clap: Congratulations, on that baby. Like the others have said it is a good thing you were there, or it sounds like you would of lost them both. 
You know that is why I just love you all here and this site (thanks again Stacey, We do not tell you that enough). I also would of never of thought of massaging the cervix. Can you tell us how you did it? Did you do it like the Dr. do to us when we are in labor? :shrug: 
I can not wait to see a picture of this guy. Hope you were able to get some sleep. :ZZZ: :ZZZ: It is well deserved.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You did such a good job- Congratulations on the success against such odds. And he sounds beautiful too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on a healthy baby boy!! :stars: 

This is what I always hate about singles, they are always stuck in the cervix. To open the cervix, just go in and massage and push gently all around the cervix, this will cause it to start to dialate.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats :leap: I'm glad everyone is ok.
Names I could think of:
Cole
Alex
Mack
Samson


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

massaging the vervix is very very easy to do. Most of the time the cervix is complelty opened and efaced to where you dont even know where it is at. But if you do, you will know it is there. You will feel, say a nose and then something around the nose, kinda like a cone. if you are able to slip your finger right in side the cervix GENTLY run your finger on the inseide of it all the way around the cirlcle.....very very hard to explain lol. I am really rummy right now and cant even think, i have strep throat and some kinda virus going on, so I am very tired and very stupid at the moment lol. I will try to draw a picture of how to do it, it wourks great for those does that are having a hard time dialating. My one main thing is to be very careful, if you rip that cervix it can rip all the way up into the uterus and you will kill your doe. I had a person call me and say we have been trying to pull this baby and cant get him out, so I went over and lubed up and went in..... well I felt the baby, but also felt all her intestines....... they were so rough on her and had no freakin clue what they were doing that they had blown out this does uterus. This is very rare, so you people who have to go into the doe just remeber not to push back on the uterus real hard, and if you have to mess with the cervix, go slow and gentle. as loong as you take your time the cervix will automatically snap open. Like I said, hard to explain, but once you do it, you will know what I am talkin about! ok well enough with my speak lol. thank you all for your support, I am going home right now and will show you guys this little handsome devil, he is super cute! I already am attached to him so I might keep him. Help me out with a name here, his father is romeo and hi mom is spirit of hope. The babies name does NOT have to be related to the parents, so anything ood strong and masculine I am open to!! thanks all for your support!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a very good thing that you were there and knew what to do for her! He does sound BIG!! As masculine a name I can think of right now and sort of fitting for what he did to his mama...BRUISER! Any pics yet or will you wait til you are feeling better?

Congratulations! IT IS A VERY GOOD THING HE CAME EARLY!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am pretty sure i got the just of what you were saying about the Cervix, thanks.

OK, WE WANT PICTURES. I hope you are feeling better. I know how hard it is to do all that you did being sick like that. Go back to bed and get feeling better.


----------

